# vegging with hps



## vocalfurball (Jan 26, 2012)

I have 2 150w hps's in a cool tube lighting a 4 sq foot area. think this will work out OK for veg? I spent all my cash on beans.


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching (Jan 26, 2012)

should be plenty of light...


----------



## Locked (Jan 26, 2012)

A lot of us hve used HPS for vegging....I stopped once I found out about the beauty of vegging with HO T5's.


----------



## Lemon Jack (Jan 26, 2012)

Lol ya hammy is right bout that one but they will work fine.


----------



## dman1234 (Jan 26, 2012)

Ive vegged with HPS and flowered with MH, very little difference if any


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jan 26, 2012)

vocalfurball said:
			
		

> I have 2 150w hps's in a cool tube lighting a 4 sq foot area. think this will work out OK for veg? I spent all my cash on beans.



That sounds kind of familiar....2 150W HPS...in a cool tube...4 sq ft space....

Yeah, that will work just fine...http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=89435&d=1227202003


----------



## vocalfurball (Jan 26, 2012)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> That sounds kind of familiar....2 150W HPS...in a cool tube...4 sq ft space....



I got Satori going in there as well. Bet you can close your eyes and just about picture it


----------



## dman1234 (Jan 26, 2012)

vocalfurball said:
			
		

> I got Satori going in there as well. Bet you can close your eyes and just about picture it


 
Thats funny. LOL

Good post.


----------



## Locked (Jan 26, 2012)

vocalfurball said:
			
		

> I got Satori going in there as well. Bet you can close your eyes and just about picture it




Lol.....well now I gotta mop up my keyboard since i just spit soda all over it.


----------



## NorCalHal (Jan 29, 2012)

We have been doing ALOT of work experimenting side by side with vegging with MH and HPS.
The main thing we have seen is vegging with HPS really slows the vegprocess.....well let me clarify.

HPS seems to excellerate root growth alot more then top veg growth.
The stalk size is twice that of vegging with MH. The rootmass is far thicker also. Along with this is the super short internodal growth.

For me, if I am in a hurry to Veg, I would use MH, as the plant will reach "flippin'" height faster then HPS. If I am in no hurry, I would veg with HPS, escpecially if I wanted shorter, bushier plants.
We have not finished our run with the HPS vegged plants, we just flipped them a week ago,so we will see how the yield will be effected.

Just my observations from the last couple of months.


----------



## Locked (Jan 29, 2012)

NorCalHal said:
			
		

> We have been doing ALOT of work experimenting side by side with vegging with MH and HPS.
> The main thing we have seen is vegging with HPS really slows the vegprocess.....well let me clarify.
> 
> HPS seems to excellerate root growth alot more then top veg growth.
> ...



Thanks bro...keep us informed. Good info for sure.


----------



## Budders Keeper (Jan 29, 2012)

NorCalHal said:
			
		

> We have been doing ALOT of work experimenting side by side with vegging with MH and HPS.
> The main thing we have seen is vegging with HPS really slows the vegprocess.....well let me clarify.
> 
> HPS seems to excellerate root growth alot more then top veg growth.
> ...


You have no idea how much you have enlightened me. Started vegging with HPS a few rounds ago, and couldn't figure out why my plants weren't at their usual 1-2inches a day of growth. Now I can quit worrying about that. 

I also noticed they were much bushier but I decided that was from the extra lumens from the HPS..now I know different. 

All this time I thought it was something I was screwing up with the nutes. Now I can finally sleep! 

Thank you NCH and thank you furball for starting this thread


----------



## stevetberry (Jan 30, 2012)

NCH are you all using regular HPS bulbs or the ehanced HPS bulbs with more blue light?  Do you have to veg longer with the HPS to get the same amount of nodes?


----------



## NorCalHal (Jan 30, 2012)

I use all generic HPS bulbs as higher price bulbs make no difference imo.
Yes, it takes a little longer to veg with HPS in order to get the plant to a specific height. As far as node spacing, HPS keeps them shorter.


----------



## Budders Keeper (Jan 30, 2012)

stevetberry said:
			
		

> NCH are you all using regular HPS bulbs or the ehanced HPS bulbs with more blue light?  Do you have to veg longer with the HPS to get the same amount of nodes?


I'm using a Ushio enhanced spectrum bulb and have experienced the same thing NCH is describing. That's why the next bulb will be standard.


----------



## stevetberry (Jan 30, 2012)

NCH do you think that there are the same amount of nodes using the HPS but they are just closer together?  THG always talks about growth and stretch, I guess what I am asking is there the same amount of growth with just less stretch?  The reason that I am so interested is that my plants always end up too tall.  The grow that I am doing now is much better but I ran the lights for 20/4 instead of 18/6 and was able to flip them in 5 weeks instead of the usual 6 weeks for me.  My plans are to veg my next grow 24/0 since I now have a water cooler that will keep my water temps down.  I have been using the Eye Hortilux enhanced bulbs but have never used anything different.  I did not mean to highjack someone elses thread but this is very interesting.  As always thanks for the help.


----------



## Growdude (Jan 30, 2012)

Here is a side by side grow I did, The first post has nice vegg pictures of 4 plants, 2 with MH and 2 with HPS.
http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=31235&highlight=vegg

The entire grow was done this way and I have harvest pictures.

In the end it was very hard to tell much difference, the HPS side did have slightly more swollen buds, I did not look at my roots.


----------



## stevetberry (Jan 30, 2012)

Thanks Growdude for the link, I also use Waterfarms.  It would be a little easier and a few less bulbs to have around as my collection of obsolete stuff is growing.  I will stay with the MH for now, at least until it is time to replace them and I will veg on 24/0 my next grow.


----------



## vocalfurball (Jan 31, 2012)

Thanks for all the great info everyone. The germ rate was 100%. so veg has begun. Thanks again


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Feb 1, 2012)

I really think the difference in lumens has to be considered and is a factor in the bushier plants.  HPS bulbs generally put out 20-30% more lumens for the same wattage as MH.  I really believe that there is more than spectrum playing into this.


----------



## stevetberry (Feb 2, 2012)

THG, have you ever used HPS to veg, I know that you are a big T5 fan.  Are there any negatives to vegging with HPS?


----------

